

1968, Douglas Engelbart gives the Mother of All Tech Demos - zipdog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfIgzSoTMOs

======
zipdog
The description:

On December 9, 1968, Douglas C. Engelbart and the group of 17 researchers
working with him in the Augmentation Research Center at Stanford Research
Institute in Menlo Park, CA, presented a 90-minute live public demonstration
of the online system, NLS, they had been working on since 1962. The public
presentation was a session in the of the Fall Joint Computer Conference held
at the Convention Center in San Francisco, and it was attended by about 1,000
computer professionals.

This was the public debut of the computer mouse. But the mouse was only one of
many innovations demonstrated that day, including hypertext, object addressing
and dynamic file linking, as well as shared-screen collaboration involving two
persons at different sites communicating over a network with audio and video
interface.

------
evo_9
This was posted a few days ago, here's the link to the more thorough stanford
page included in the original post:

<http://sloan.stanford.edu/mousesite/1968Demo.html>

~~~
zipdog
Thanks for the link, I missed the earlier post

